# So you have a SuperSix and creaking from the BB area...



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have/had a SuperSix and BB creak what did it turn out to be and how did you fix it?

***EDIT** Fixed mine, but not sure which fix got it. I greased the fork dropouts and axle and also greased and retightened the chain ring bolts. One of the two was the cure.*

I have this issue and I realize that tons of things can cause BB creak or a creak that appears to come from the BB, but was hoping that people with the same bike might have suggestions to try first. I removed and lightly greased the chainrings last night, but haven't been out due to rain to see if that is the culprit.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it BB30? lots of threads on this over the past few years. here's one:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/creaking-bb30-bb-289629.html


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried the sram bb30 bearings with gutter guard? I dont even know if it would fit our bikes but was curious when I saw it in the sram website.


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

jn35646 said:


> If you have/had a SuperSix and BB creak what did it turn out to be and how did you fix it?
> 
> I have this issue and I realize that tons of things can cause BB creak or a creak that appears to come from the BB, but was hoping that people with the same bike might have suggestions to try first. I removed and lightly greased the chainrings last night, but haven't been out due to rain to see if that is the culprit.


If the crank is BB30 the following install procedure corrected my creaking.

1. The crankset, bearings and c - clips were removed and the bottom bracket shell was cleaned with isopropyl alcohol.
2. The groves for the c-clips were lightly greased (phil wood grease) and the clips were installed.
3. The bottom bracket shell, were the bearings reside, was coated with LOCTITE Copper based Anti-Seize. 
(C5-A).
4. New BB30 bearings were installed with the outer races lightly coated with anti-seize.
5. The spindle, cooled down in a freezer, was heavily greased and installed. No anti-seize was used on the inner races of the bearings.
6. Prior to installing the crank the spider was removed, cleaned, greased and reinstalled to proper torque.
7. The crankarms, heavily greased, were installed with the crankarm bolts (also heavily greased) to 41 NM's.

I had tried the Loctite 609 solution but this did not solve my creaking.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

You have to give us a bit more to go on than clicking on the bearings. The most common noise from BB30 is from the bearings during load (standing climbing or sprinting). If that's the case then here's what you need to do. I assume that you have the tools to properly and safely remove all components from your bike. If you do not have the tools and skill, please obtain assistance from your LBS. 

1. Remove Crankset
2. Torque all chainring bolts (just to be on safe side)
3. Remove the spindle
4. Remove the bearings
5. Examine bottom bracket shell and make sure C-clips are correctly installed
6. Cleaned the inner surface of the bottom bracket shell
7. Remove the bearing shield from each of the cartridge bearing
8. Pack heavily with a good water proof grease (Phil Wood or Marine Grease) & re-install the shield.
a. If the bearings are toast then replace them but pack them with grease
b. Ceramic bearings I find notorious for having insufficient grease
c. Yes, this will make them field sluggish but only for first 2-3 rides
9. Grease the inner surface of the bottom bracket shell (use the same water proof grease)
10. Grease the spindle and reinstall
a. If you have a two piece crankset (such as FSA), use a few dabs of loctite green/blue on the inner
surface of the bearings (on my FSA SLK-Light that was the problem / creaking between bearings 
& spindle).
11. Reinstall crankset (use sufficient number of washers to relieve play but not overload bearings)

Test ride your bike. I think after this your noise will be gone. I'm not sure if many of us had the noise because of play between bearings and the inner surface of the bottom bracket shell. Was mostly from bearings and from bearings/spindle contact.

CHL


----------



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks a ton. This sounds like a winner. It it while standing to climb and sprinting. I have most tools and will get what I don't and work on this.


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

I had an awful creak until I pulled the cranks and wiped everything down. Reassembled with some Park grease and a dap of loctite on the crank bolt to make sure it didn't back out. Quiet ever since. I think I juts got a touch of water washing the bike.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I had to replace my bearings after 6 months on my 2011 Supersix. The creaking noise only gets worse.


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

I've an Evo. Creaking turned out to be the rear QR/dropouts (mavic qr's).
Loosened them up, tightened them back down, creaking gone.
FWIW.


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

lhart said:


> I've an Evo. Creaking turned out to be the rear QR/dropouts (mavic qr's).
> Loosened them up, tightened them back down, creaking gone.
> FWIW.


I have a 2012 super six rival. I had a similar issue. went over headset, pedals, then my LBS decided it was BB rebuild time. took it apart and rebuilt it to find the noise was still there. then he found my front QR was making the noise. had to put a spot of lube between the half moon of the QR and the lever. (obviously no lube on the fork drop out) and the noise has been gone for a couple hundred miles so far. 

also these were mavic skewers.

Pat


----------



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

pataww2001 said:


> I have a 2012 super six rival. I had a similar issue. went over headset, pedals, then my LBS decided it was BB rebuild time. took it apart and rebuilt it to find the noise was still there. then he found my front QR was making the noise. had to put a spot of lube between the half moon of the QR and the lever. (obviously no lube on the fork drop out) and the noise has been gone for a couple hundred miles so far.
> 
> also these were mavic skewers.
> 
> Pat


Whooa, fingers crossed. I'm on a 2012 rival as well, with mavic cosmic carbones and skewers! I've tried tightening the skewers will try a dab of lube next. Thank you!


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

2011 Supersix w/ Rival, I had clicking and assumed it was the BB. I had it serviced at LBS (not sure exactly what they did) but that didn't solve it. I removed chainrings, greased bolts, and re-installed and that didn't work either. It went away after I removed pedals, greased up the threads nicely and re-installed, along with tightened my cleat bolts. Not sure which of the 2 did it. So, start simple (if you haven't already) before you tear down the BB.


----------



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

Will do, thank you to everyone that responded based on personal experience rather than linking some random threads about random bike squeaks and noises. I figured I could find enough folks with the same bike and similar issue to troubleshoot this at home rather than having parts rebuilt or replaced until the problem is identified.

+ rep to the masses


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

jn35646 said:


> Whooa, fingers crossed. I'm on a 2012 rival as well, with mavic cosmic carbones and skewers! I've tried tightening the skewers will try a dab of lube next. Thank you!


I was ready to toss the bike in the river over this noise.... glad its gone( for now)


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm having an similar issue. My new CAAD 10 makes a creaking, grinding noise every time the right pedal hit 6 o clock, but only when it hits 6 o'clock and the rhythmic noise started driving me crazy.

I went right home and now Its in the shop. 

I like to give them some wisdom of this forum.

The noises you guys are mentioning; are thy similar in nature that they only occur in certain pedal situations?

thanks


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

bmwk100 said:


> I had to replace my bearings after 6 months on my 2011 Supersix. The creaking noise only gets worse.


Similar experience here. By the time I hit 400 miles on my 2011 SuperSix, the bearings were creaking and had a massive vibration/grind to them when pedaling with any force whatsoever. Since having the BB replaced, I've logged another ~2500 miles with no trouble.


----------



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone in this thread that offered up assistance.

I tried a couple of the easier fixes first and my problem has vanished. I removed the chain rings and lubed and re torqued the bolts and I also wiped a little grease on each side of the fork dropouts and the axle and reinstalled the front wheel. One of those two issues fixed what I could have sworn was a BB issue, crazy how noises can bounce around in those frames.

So for those that search this issue out in the future. 2012 SuperSix with Mavic Cosmic Carbones and Mavic skewers. Had loud creaking while standing to climb or sprint. Fixed by greasing fork dropouts/axle or greasing chainring bolts and re-tighten. I guess I also greased my pedal threads, but I always do that so shouldn't be what helped.

One of those two fixed it, I'll report back if the creaking returns.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

My CAADX and my caad10 both had this noise and tuned out to be crappy headset. Upgraded both to ritchey units and no more noises


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

*Done with ceramic bearings*

I had to get my ceramic bearings serviced and re-lubed every 6 - 9 months. Miss that appointment anyone can hear me move / squeak around the pack. I do all my mechanics on my own except for the BB30 cranks. Finally, I got fed up and decided to toss these and replace with steel bearings. I first I thought I could feel a difference, but now all I can remember is that the noise has been gone and I don't expect to worry about it any more, which means more time riding and spending less time with my LBS.


----------

